# poor me



## littlemojo (Jun 27, 2005)

Just bought a used Colnago at an estate sale. I can't ride it - it doesn't fit me. I've been looking for a road bike, and although this bike is way too big for me, I bought it in the hopes of re-selling it so that I can finance my own purchase. It is beautiful - crimped tubing, white/blue/pink paint scheme, full DuraAce, Columbus Tecnos decal on the downtube - and very well maintained. The former owner basically had a little bike shop in his basement. I also got some in-the-box Campy record and chorus components - front/rear derailleur, crank, 9 cog cassette, carbon levers. The owner may have been about to upgrade???? From what I've read here, I guess it's a late 1990's bike. I'll try to get some pictures posted in the next day or so. Where should I measure to get frame size?


----------



## mhinman (Mar 27, 2004)

*Center to Top for Colnago*

Measure from the center of the crank to the top of the seat collar in centimeters.


----------



## littlemojo (Jun 27, 2005)

*I need help identifying model/year*

Thanks! It's 58cm - here's a picture. If anyone can help identify the model and year, or tell me where else I can look, I would appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Pre-1997*

Based on the Dura Ace 8 speed group (which was produced from 19901-1997), the bike should be from that era. Model looks like a master X Light with Precisa fork.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Colnago Tecnos*

It's a Tecnos. Originally made from Columbus EL-OS and then later with Tecnos 2000 tubing drawn by Columbus to Colnago's spec. The 2000 in the tubing name is coincidence. The seat tube does not have crimping. You will no doubt have a C with a clover leaf inside on either side of the seat post lug, clover leafs on top of the bottom bracket on either side and a neat casting which is part of the drive side rear drop out which holds the end of the rear derailleur cable. Paint scheme is AD-10. 

It is not a MasterLight, Master Piu, Master Olympic, etc. It's lighter than all of them.

Model year, probably 1996-1999 because of the paint scheme. After that they went to threadless steerers on steel forks, vertical drop outs and then carbon forks.

I have one, circa 1999-2000, steel fork. They don't command the prices that the Masterlight and it's ilk command. Excellent value and nice riding machines. Too bad it doesn't fit.


----------



## littlemojo (Jun 27, 2005)

*Thank you!*

You're awesome!


----------

